# Kribs



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the opportunity to get one or two male kribs. 

I know they can get up to about 4" big, but the ones I have the chance at are about 2" or so. I have been reading mixed reviews, and just wondering...

Can Kribs go with guppies? I have read they can because guppies stay at the top of the tank and the kribs stay at the bottom. I have also read that they will pick the fins off the guppies.

Can Kribs be housed with gouramis? I have read mixed reviews on this as well.

I can move the gourami into his own tank, that is not a problem, but I would prefer not to if it can be avoided. The guppies must stay though.

*c/p*


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Ideally, kribs and guppies don't make the best tank mates. That being said, kribs don't swim around much...they sorta pick a corner or dense area and spend all day guarding it. So if the guppies stay away, they're likely to be okay as long as the krib isn't hungry. If the guppies get too close though, they'll get biten for sure, eaten if the krib is hungry. So the bigger the tank the better. I wouldn't even consider a mated pair. IMO, there's a good chance a spawning krib would attack little tank mates...simply to release tension, hunger not being an issue.

When we were young my brother kept guppies with kribs...then again, he kept guppies with just about everything. So if he were answering this post, he'd tell ya to do it, that the guppies will be fine as long as the tank is good sized. To him, that would be a 40 breeder. 

And the stress level of your guppies will go up...so be careful about what you introduce into that tank. No mollies from Petco.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah thats what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. I am probably going to pass on the kribs and just stick with what I have.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

jamnigh said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. I am probably going to pass on the kribs and just stick with what I have.


Kribs are beautiful. I too would be tempted. *sigh* So many fish...not enough tanks.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha I know!! I am getting a 55g corner tank this weekend, just gotta get the filter and heater and such for it....then I might go with them, but we will see lol.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

jamnigh said:


> Haha I know!! I am getting a 55g corner tank this weekend, just gotta get the filter and heater and such for it....then I might go with them, but we will see lol.


You should get em.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Now I know if I get a pair and they do spawn, they will kill of the rest of my tank...so I guess I would prefer not to get that. Or am I wrong there?

If I am wrong, what could I put with them? Or should I get 2 males and what can I put with them?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

jamnigh said:


> Now I know if I get a pair and they do spawn, they will kill of the rest of my tank...so I guess I would prefer not to get that. Or am I wrong there?
> 
> If I am wrong, what could I put with them? Or should I get 2 males and what can I put with them?


In general, other African Cichlids and barbs come to mind....a pleco. I suppose some sharks could hold their own...maybe a catfish...but if they're bottom dwellers or cave dwellers there could be problems. I'm thinking barbs? Some would say gouramis...but I wouldn't do that to a gourami. 

A breeding pair is really a species tank project IMO, although some may argue. But breeders can get very aggressive.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I keep 5 Siamese algae eaters and have recently put in ten tiger barbs hoping to keep fry numbers down, had a hard time giving the last batch away.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 4 kribs in my 180 with cardinals,rummynose,discus andthe such.They really don't bug anyone ,BUT I will say I orignally started with 1 pair and ended up with over 80 juvinelles in my 180.I had to remove everything to get them out(finally).I kept a couple and took the rest to LFS.Since then I have seen no fry(almost a year now?)I think they could whip the guppies though,most my fish are fast enough to get away.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Goby said:


> No mollies from Petco.


Do not mean to jump in, but what do you mean no mollies from Petco?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Do not mean to jump in, but what do you mean no mollies from Petco?


Molly's have specific water requirements that often go unrecognized in the temporary centralized water system's of large pet store chains. At the time of purchase, those mollies are experiencing osmotic stress. Stress = disease. Placing stressed mineral-craving Molly's in a soft water cichlid tank with anxiety ridden guppies is an epidemic waiting to happen. Pet store chains understand this and medicate prophylactically. Generally speaking, novice consumers aren't aware of the risk factors for disease, thus, find themselves 2-3 days later back at the pet store loading up on spendy medications that will likely do more harm than good...especially to water chemistry. No sense going there. 

My statement was a bit of a hyperbole...yet still, an African Cichlid tank with guppies will have less wiggle room for error and will benefit from intelligent stocking choices...one of which is to not introduce additional risk factors for stress. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------

